# Woodworking tool shops in or near Edinburgh



## Anonymous (2 Feb 2005)

Does anyone know or can recommend any toolshops in the East of Scotland? More hand tools than machinery.
I know Jean Burhouse, the place in Falkirk and Murray's Tools.
Are there any others for small tools esp. planes and quality chisels?
Thanks


----------



## Alf (2 Feb 2005)

Okay, so it's no where near Edinburgh but it is in the _east_ :The Wood Shop.

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Scott (2 Feb 2005)

Keith

I don't think there's much to be found. I'm from Glenrothes and I started buying stuff on the net all the time. There's nowhere around that I know of that you can go and see L-Ns, Japanese chisels and the like in the flesh before you buy.

There are plenty of Toolbank stockists if there's stuff you want in that line but how much is in stock and how much they'd get for you next day might be the problem.

I had a feeling Engineering Agencies (think that's what it's called) in Dunfermline might have been a Brimarc stockist at one time. Dunno if it still is and the above comment applies about what they might have in stock. Last time I was in they just seemed to have the usual stuff you can find everywhere that caters for site tradesmen etc.

Cheers
Scott


----------



## desmoengine (2 Feb 2005)

hi kieth
we are evidently plagued with a shortage of tool shops up hear in gods kingdom.
for what its worth i visited a place near aberdeen, Lathrny mill (excuse spelling) the guy has a web sit (cant find it at moment) he supplies wood ,oak ,elm ash etc and also has this little shop with some nice classy tools. he also does a bit of teaching for small groups or indivduals ,i think.

Lian Dalziel could be the man most likely to know of any shops of note this side of hadrians wall.

regards

Dave w


----------



## Noel (2 Feb 2005)

Always the show in Glasgow in March. Not big but you could find out who's there and ask them to bring particular items you're interested in. Think Craft Supplies were there last year.

Noel


----------



## Ian Dalziel (2 Feb 2005)

Keith,
Grampian Power tools (contact mike)is definatly worth a visit, its about 1 1/2 hrs north of your location its a treasure trove of hand and power tools. 
Edinburgh. ..... you have the saw centre and machine mart but there hand tool selection is no better than a big Band Q.
Glasgow again the saw centre and then theres Bills Tool Store at the Barras a treasure trove of new and second hand tools mostly ex mod engineering stuff but plenty of woodwork stuff. 
almost no hand tool places that sell quality stuff your after except probobly GPT in Aberdeen.
If you want to try anything in tools power or hand PM me theres not much i dont have, you are about just over an hour from me.

Ian


----------



## beejay (2 Feb 2005)

theres one in edinburgh worth a visit. cant remember the name but if you walk up from haymarket, morrison street, towards Lothian Road, its on your left about half way up.. One of those little aladin cave type shops.
beejay


----------



## Alf (2 Feb 2005)

desmoengine":1r4xa9z1 said:


> for what its worth i visited a place near aberdeen, Lathrny mill (excuse spelling) the guy has a web sit (cant find it at moment)


That's The Wood Shop.

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Anonymous (2 Feb 2005)

Thanks, I have been to the Wood shop in Lethenty (but on my bike!) and it is a great place and Alan is a very friendly helpful guy.
Ian, thanks for the offer. I am going to the SECC in March and may see anyone else there, I'm the guy in the jeans and sweatshirt (like the other 1/2 million).
I went to Axminster last year while on holiday in Devon and loved it but foolishly I let my wife know I was going which was a big mistake. I did get some LN plane irons which LOOKED cheap and I didn't show her the receipt! Jean Burhouse can get stuff and are nearby but I do like to have a look at all that bling before buying.


----------



## Midnight (2 Feb 2005)

Perthshire close enough to count..???

http://www.toolbazaar.co.uk/PremisesMap.htm

GPT is a wee aladins cave, set in what used to be a school classroom; the whole building's been converted into business units. Well worth spending some time there.. not cheap by any means, but it's serious gear they're selling. They're the local agent for Trend and Brimac too I believe...

this might help..
http://www.trendmachinery.co.uk/stockis ... stance=0.9


----------



## vesa49 (15 Apr 2010)

Hi! all. 
Lets take this up. 
I am visiting Edinburgh in end of april, but staying only tree days in town. 
Hope to find some quality second-hand tools for woodworking. 
Low angel shoulder plane and HSS turning chisels in top of the list. 
Alredy informed about "several antique shops in the Causwayside area". 
Is there any chances in the are. 
Have you any suggestions. 
Thanks.


----------



## Kalimna (15 Apr 2010)

'That place in Falkirk' hasnt been there for a couple of years. It's where I bought a couple of boxes of cast iron plane irons when they were shutting up shop. They had a lovely cabinet of rather old tools, a full set, he offered them to me for a couple of thousand. I declined said offer...

The only other place I have looked is Jean Burhouse, who have a reasonable stock, a couple of small 'shows' a year, and a perpetually 'This will be ready soon'-ish website.

Cheers,
Adam


----------



## vesa49 (15 Apr 2010)

Look Burhouses web-sites, nice place. 
I stay in town and spend time with wife. She is not a tool enthuastic. Good marriage needs sacrifices. Mine is, that i try to avoid from time consumnig tool hunting. 
(edit)So, for me the the subjekt shall be "in edinburg". 

Regards 
Vesa


----------



## cutting solutions (15 Apr 2010)

Not sure if they will have all the hand tools but Saw & Tooling Services 50A Slighthill Crescent may be able to help.
You might tell them I recommended them....they are a very good customer .....


----------



## dickm (15 Apr 2010)

Alf":326svtpp said:


> Okay, so it's no where near Edinburgh but it is in the _east_ :The Wood Shop.



Strongly recommend them - very helpful, and only about 8 miles away...... if you live where I do. 
But if you are in Scotland, what's the odd extra 140 miles north from Edinburgh?


----------



## Green (15 Apr 2010)

Don't waste your time looking for tool shops in Edinburgh, there aren't any.

Saw and tooling Services is good but geared towards trade. 

Murray's tools used to have a lot of second hand stuff and hand tools but has stopped and now only sells the same stuff you could pick up in B&Q.

Enjoy your stay in Edinburgh, please don't ruin it by wasting time looking for tool shops. There are none worth visiting.


----------



## OldWood (15 Apr 2010)

beejay":2leappxz said:


> theres one in edinburgh worth a visit. cant remember the name but if you walk up from haymarket, morrison street, towards Lothian Road, its on your left about half way up.. One of those little aladin cave type shops.
> beejay



Murrays Tools 83 Morrison St. They do have a website - www.murraystools.com - but it doesn't work. Don't think they carry much stock of 'quality' wood working tools but as said it is a bit of an Alladin's Cave.

I don't think there is anywhere else - Andy Mcilwaine is out at Sighthill for saw blades and power tools (and second hand ones - some classic stuff)

Rob


----------



## barkwindjammer (15 Apr 2010)

Symes tools was the shop in Falkirk - a big loss to the area when it closed


----------

